# Pixie Post-Op (Liver Shunt)



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...o.190174489990&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf

The photo that's linked above is of Pixie, Northcentral Maltese little liver shunt baby a couple of days post op. The post here is from a Facebook post that the vet tech at the clinic wrote:

_The little white fluffball standing on top of GP is Pixie-Gabbie...I quickly nicknamed her PG. PG is a puppy mill rescue dog who just had a liver shunt surgery 2 days ago at BCVH...she is very timid and shy around humans due to her past-life experience, but this morning I walked Guinness (my Doberman, nicknamed GP) past her and I thought I saw a tail wag and ears perk...so I did it again and told GP to say hi through the kennel door. He shoved his nose to the gate and sniffed and she came right over, butt-wiggling and tail wagging and it pulled at my heart strings. I went closer and she became shy again, so I backed off and the tail wags came back as her and GP said hi again. She curled up on her bed and ate quite well today. 

Then, tonight, I picked her up and brought her out. So scared. Shaking. But then GP started bounding around, rolling his tricky treat ball and she watched. I told him to lay down and we got this picture of her standing on him, looking at him. Then, she walked around a little, exploring while Guinness ran around too. Then, I placed her back in the kennel and GP and I played in front her, her watching the whole time. We'll see what happens tomorrow. I think it was definitely four paws in the right direction._

Tail wags and nose licks for Pixie (and Guinness)!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh bless her heart. She seems to be doing good with her surgery. How tiny compared to the Doberman!!! So glad that all is going well with her!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so glad to hear she seems to be doing well. Hopefully she'll have a quick recovery and wonderful home soon.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Maggie, thanks for sharing that. It brought tears to my eyes just thinking what that poor baby went through in the short life she has had. So happy she is doing well and how nice to see her enjoy the company of GP. Please keep us posted on how she is doing. So glad the surgery went well!! :aktion033:


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

So very sweet!! I'm hopeful that she will come around. What a special little girl she is!!


----------

